# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  DrWeb - AdWare.NavHelper

## ScratchyClaws

Недавно ставила драйвера и прочую фигню для mp3шника Sony, через некоторое время запустила CureIt! а вот и результат -




> InstallCheckTool.exe - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\OpenMG - AdWare.NavHelper


Закачиваю на http://virusscan.jotti.org/
резульат - 



> File:  	 InstallCheckTool.exe
> Status: 	INFECTED/MALWARE
> MD5 	29f14551c7ef522e605cf59dfd4de39c
> Packers detected: 	UPX
> Scanner results
> AntiVir 	Found nothing
> ArcaVir 	Found nothing
> Avast 	Found nothing
> AVG Antivirus 	Found nothing
> ...


А теперь самое интересное -закачиваю на VirusTotal, результат - 




> AntiVir	6.34.0.14	04.02.2006	no virus found
> Avast	4.6.695.0	04.01.2006	no virus found
> AVG	386	03.31.2006	no virus found
> Avira	6.34.0.54	04.02.2006	no virus found
> BitDefender	7.2	04.02.2006	no virus found
> CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.31.2006	no virus found
> ClamAV	devel-20060202	04.02.2006	no virus found
> DrWeb	4.33	04.01.2006	no virus found
> eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.117	04.01.2006	no virus found
> ...


Что скажете хорошего по этому поводу??

Отправила эту штуку на [email protected] с паролем virus

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Ответ лаборатории Dr.Web:
Это ложное срабатывание.

----------

